# Is Popcorn Okay?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

A friend of my daughters just fed Mandalay an undetermined amount of microwave kettle corn AND the unpopped kernels...How concerned should I be?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs eat popcorn all of the time. Not tons of it but maybe 10 to 20 pieces each?


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Minnie gets a few pieces now and then, doesn't seem to hurt her, but she's never had a lot, so I don't know. I would guess it might mess up her bowel movements for a day or two.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had dogs that like popcorn, but this was years ago. I mean it's corn which is something i avoid in dog foods. It's salty and it's got butter, so it's definitely not a healthy snack. I wouldn't be too worried though... its not chocolate.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't worry. 

I break my dog's 'no grain' diet by giving them popcorn kernels (spontaneous training!) and sometimes if I make too much popcorn and I'm going to end up eating it all, I give the bowl to Luc to eat.


----------



## DaveH (Dec 1, 2008)

Thor has eaten a few pieces here and there and it hasn't ever bothered him.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Ours love to have a few pieces tossed their way when we are watching a movie with a bowl of popcorn. We have never seen any ill effects. We also give them a few peanuts if that is what we are having and we usually do see those show up during poop patrol, as my DH would say, as bookmarks.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine gets some too!!


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

They love popcorn and I've never had any major problems. Only rarely get one of those husk things stuck between their teeth or teeth and gums just like a human. I do have a dental pick just for the dogs that I can fish a husk out with just in case their tooth brushes or my finger won't do the job.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I am not so worried about the popcorn, it was the unpopped kernels I was concerned about.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't give mine massive amounts of kernels, but they are fine with them. I started b/c I noticed Teagan gobbling up, so now if I'm making popcorn (I stove pop) I will do a bit of training using kernels as rewards.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

The unpopped kernels should pass in the poop very easily.

My dogs love popcorn, but I've had two dogs that would only eat it with butter.  I do air-popped, so there's often unbuttered pieces that fall to the floor and I have to pick them up myself. I shouldn't have to pick up food off the floor in a house full of dogs!


----------

